# 'Tis the season to get muddy, fa la la la la?



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Eastern slopes of the Cascade Mountain range in central Washington State.

First "real" trail ride on the new Curtlo cross frame. Nice to take a break from the road once in a while.

The trail begins about 20 miles from my front door, along the Entiat River and heads to Myrtle Lake, one of my favorite places to relax, although it's the first time I've been up this year. 

I haven't ridden a mtb in over 15 years, and never have ridden a cross bike on a trail before. I only tipped over once (ow), despite numerous rock falls, mud, sand, sweeping slippery burms, steep ups and downs, and surprise tree roots... so I'll leave that as testimony of the outstanding capabilities of this bike, not my own skill.

I will say, there is not one muscle in my tired body that isn't upset with me tonight. I've forgotten how much it takes out of you to ride off-road sometimes. There's no time for "la- la-la' ing along" because if you take your eyes and mind off the terrain...you will most certainly go end over end. And sometimes.... nearly off a cliff-side but we won't talk about that.

1.) Fall colors on the drive up to the trailhead. Sweet!
2.) And we're off!
3.) First puddle. Wheee that was fun. Water everywhere (on me).
4.) Snow on the peak. Was afraid it might be nasty up by the lake.
5.) Trailside rest by a pool in the stream
6.) Mud! Finally! Ripped it through the bog and the bike handled like a dream.
7.) First bridge crossing over a creek. Nice!
8.) Nice, smooth trail
9.) Half way there. 
10.) A bit rocky in this section. Not too bad.
11.) Second bridge, this one over the river. Almost to the lake
12.) View of second bridge from the other side
13.) Riverside trail riding. Beautiful
14.) OK so I had to carry the **&^% bike a couple of times. Up the last hill to the lake here
15.) The lake! (yes, it really _is_ that color from up high on the trail). Stunning sight.
16.) So beautiful
17.) Not hardly muddy after all. These Specialized MTb shoes are wonderful. Nearly as rigid as a regular road shoe, but you can walk and hike up all sorts of slippery, wet rock (I found out) and they're warm as heck. Love them!
18.) Lunch with "Abel" at the ancient picnic table engraved with the names of many passerby
19.) And lunch with a view. 
20.) Back at the car... Hey! That's not enough mud on that cross bike!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Gorgeous. I envy you easterners sometimes.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Nice ride! Looks like it was a blast!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rcnute said:


> Gorgeous. I envy you _easterners_ sometimes.


LOL 'nute.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

tconrady said:


> Nice ride! *Looks like it was a blast*!



It was! Too bad my friend ditched me because she was (cough cough..."sick") yeah right.... .

(really she was sick). But I get SO TIRED of riding by myself sometimes!

And you know I've got an open door policy for you and your fam for as long as I'm here.(time to get a Curtlo???  ).


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sweet Pics*

Nice view of that mt peak. Is that water really that color? Great fall pics. Not sure how I'd do on a cross bike on trails. :crazy: Where would I put my hands? Yikes. I'll take my mtb bike any day. Looks like serenity.....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice trail, nice bike, nice views.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice bike. Nice ride. I've got some CR 720 brakes too, and for the price they are pretty outstanding.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn I want to ride there........ :thumbsup:

BTW I'm thinking that's not Florida.

BTW2 Nice pix.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow- you have a great looking neighborhood there!!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Very fun. I'm headed to Moab for the weekend. It won't quite have the same scenery.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

evs, yes it really is that color. Yes it was challenging, twisty trail for a cross bike but I'm continually astounded at how well this frame adapts to anything I throw at it. Just as nice a road riding frame too. And not one rattle out of those fenders so I was happy about that. I was more worried about popping a spoke over the rocks and roots. 

Wooglin, definitely!

onrhodes, yeah with the red thin line pads they were quite adequate, even when wet. 

MB1, Not F-L-A...the geography here goes up!  

saf-t, it sure is.

Chain, I envy you. I never did make it Moab. 

Happy fall riding everyone.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

OEH, recent reports indicate that you are having entirely too much fun! I'm beyond jealous; MB1 is at least is in central Florida where there are some genuine imitation hills but I'm in Fort Lauderdale where a pancake is considered hilly. Seriously, the scenery in your photos is beautiful and your route looks glorious. Have more fun!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Good stuff OEH! I'm quite jealous of the bike, the trail, the lake.....everything. Looks like a blast.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im tellin ya, that curtlo is too small for you. let me come out and test ride it with ya.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ironbutt, "pancake topography" would be a welcome relief out here on occasion. 

Hokie, just move out here.  We need more folks with forestry expertise! (please make the pine beetles go away).

Welty, again, you can _not_ has my bike.  It's actually a near perfect fit for me. Those sloping top tubes tend to make any frame look smaller than actual.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Pancakes*

OEH, I will cheerfully prepare and serve you all of the pancakes you desire, with real Vermont maple syrup and an unlimited supply of Sumatra coffee on the side for two hours of riding in your territory. Riding here can sometimes be little more than an exercise in urban assault/defense. I have some fond memories of riding trails like yours but those memories may have been enhanced by the passing years. The older I get, the more beautiful the trails were; the older I get the faster I was.


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice pics and adventure, being outside in the fall is the best I think although I love winter too. Just got a cross bike myself (not with Chorus though..ahem), going to ride it till the snow flies and then maybe on the snowmobile trails thereafter. Congrats.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ironbutt, French toast > pancakes!  Btw the last sentence in your post made me LOL. I _SO_ get that.

Lablover, the Chorus stuff were parts I had on hand from another bike, not what I would've chosen. Couldn't afford a new group so on went the Campy stuff. However.... must. get. compact crankset! Ugh. Grinding up some of those pitches and over rocks was a challenge at times. 

Enjoy your cross frame this winter! Any pics/ride report posted of it?


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*French toast*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ironbutt, French toast > pancakes!  Btw the last sentence in your post made me LOL. I _SO_ get that.
> 
> French toast nearly touched off a skirmish between my sister and her husband at a family breakfast we had a few years ago. I was preparing the French toast and there was one slice left; I thought that someone was going to be stabbed with a fork getting that last slice.
> If you get where I’m coming from regarding age and speed just think-I’m old enough to be your father!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a cxer w/ standard crankset in that terrain??? baller...


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

White handlebar tape? How did that fare? You could start an entirely new thread on the joys of keeping it white on a CX bike.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ironbutt, old is old. Anything past 40...starts feeling old. 

FatTireFred, yes, there were a "couple" of stretches where I had to be extra head's up with those cranks. But I only knocked into a rock once. I looked at it as a challenge in bike handling skills!  Looking forward to shorter cranks for sure. And what does "_balle_r" mean? (or do I want to know? ). 

Don D, indeed!


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got the bike this week on Monday, took it out on a short 15mi hilly road ride in 35 degree weather. Will try and use it some more before the snow flies but my picks will never be as scenic as yours were. My front rings are 46-36, with a 11-28 cassette so it geared fine for me to use to commute with etc.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

how did I miss this? great report and photos OEH!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ironbutt, old is old. Anything past 40...starts feeling old.
> 
> FatTireFred, yes, there were a "couple" of stretches where I had to be extra head's up with those cranks. But I only knocked into a rock once. I looked at it as a challenge in bike handling skills!  Looking forward to shorter cranks for sure. And what does "_balle_r" mean? (or do I want to know? ).
> 
> Don D, indeed!




I was referring to the CRs, not length of crankarms... I would not rec changing lengths, a cx bike ought to have a higher BB and will anyway when you roll some fat knobbies


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Baller: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=baller


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

lablover, 35 degrees is hitting my lower limit temp threshold. 

FatTire, You're right. I'm sticking with the 172.5's

Creaky, thank you.

Pablo, thanks for the link.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Very awesome.

White Bar Tape on a Cross bike?!?! As long as its brown by the end of the season, and you dont clean it.. I guess its ok.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

baller = badazz
urban dictionary = meh


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Bent, I know, I know. But the white tape is (was) so pretty! 

FatTire, thanks...I'll take "[email protected]" over "thug" any day. 

Good thing I finally hit this trail a week ago. It's snowing here today...

So with that...happy winter riding everyone.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Good thing I finally hit this trail a week ago. It's snowing here today...
> 
> So with that...happy winter riding everyone.


I so miss snow.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

tconrady said:


> I so miss snow.



You know where to find it!  

I think you should load up MrsTcon and the kidlets for an el-cheapo winter vacation (free lodging!) up OEH way. Loads of winter fun to be had up here.

Really good ski area here too (and free snowboard/ski lessons courtesy OEH)...or...for a grander adventure up nawth...see Bent's post to my FB page about pending January fun.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> baller = badazz
> urban dictionary = meh


I guess we should have waited for you detailed definition.


----------



## bmxguy29 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow - stunning stunning pics there OldEndicottHiway. I'm so jealous of your off-road surroundings, there's nothing like that around where I live (UK). Glad to see you're making the most of it all!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I guess we should have waited for you detailed definition.




:Yawn: don't take it personally... 
but did you expect oeh to go through 10 pages of definitions to find out what I meant? she was asking me, right?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing your stunning views and great enthusiasm. 

I love playing in the dirt, I'm glad you are enjoying it too.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I know I was late to this visual party but great ride report. The northwest is one of the last areas in the states I have never visited. I had a trip planned there a few summers ago and family vacation preempted the trip.

Good stuff. This report and Girchy's pics of Portland are making me bucket list a northwest trip.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bmxguy29, it is nice here for sure. But there are areas on your side of the pond that I've wanted to ride for a very long time. It's all relative.

rkj_, yup the dirt is nice for play time, for sure.

bigrider, you're out east iirc. There are more than a few hospitable PNW's that would be very happy to help you guys with planning. It's very diverse landscapes (and subcultures) going from deserts to mountains to islands to rain forests to ocean, within short distances. Best to have at least a well-defined "outline" beforehand.

Cheers all. Safe journeys.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

This post -- the trees, the leaves, the trail, the snow on the mountains, the lake -- is so beautiful!

oh, and props on the white tape and keeping it real w/ Campy! :thumbsup:


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Late to the party. I suppose there are trout in those various bodies of water too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes there will be*



JP said:


> Late to the party. I suppose there are trout in those various bodies of water too.


Rainbows and cascade cutties

maybe a brown to and fro

awesome report

tis why the cross bike is king

white bar tape rules bTW

baller = you have skillz and are game to play


----------

